# Tankmates for Tokay gecko?



## Fossil32 (Jul 13, 2003)

So today im moving my Tokay Gecko into a new 20 gal terrarium. He lived pretty comfortably in his 10. I was wondering if 2 tokays, or maybe another species of gecko could live with him in his new home. At the store i got him they had tokays and golden geckos living together. Any suggestions? doesnt neccesarily have to be a gecko.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

A 20g is a bit cramped for 2 tokays, and tokays arent exactly the nicest speices of gecko out there. They are often refered to as the pitbulls of the gecko family. Just add some more cover to the tank to fill it out


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

what are the dimensions of the tank? I have seen some that weren't even adults and they seem very big, so maybe a 20g is too cramped for even one? How big is it right now? I would get a bigger tank before trying to keep more of them together as they are so aggressive.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Tokay's are little punks


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

A 20g is small for one Tokay, just one need a 30gLong. Two Tokays (one male and one female.Not two males) need at least a 30gLong.
I like tokays, theyre beautifull and nice to keep.

Carnivoro


----------



## Fossil32 (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Ive kept geckos before and a 20 long is quite enough space. He has lots of cover likes to crawl over his twigs and walls. this is my first tokay and he does have a pitbull like disposition if you disturb him. Other than that hes pretty inquisitive. hes about 7" at the moment.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

psychofish do you have any pictures of your setup?

..you too fossil


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> psychofish do you have any pictures of your setup?
> 
> ..you too fossil
> 
> ...


lol no, I never had one.

The one in the pic is just one that I was holding at a 
lps of mine. The owner told me that they were mean, 
I didnt believe him. I thought they were all bark and no bite

Wow was I wrong, it didnt hurt I just couldent believe that he bit me


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

:laugh: I have never handled one yet, but they are pretty sexy so i was tempted to get some. Some people claim they can break the skin when they bite etc lol.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ive heard that they can do some serious damage with those little teeth.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol... well he didnt break the skin it was more like 
just a really good pinch.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah they pack a good bite. try to chase one when it is on the wall or ceiling becuase your drunk buddies let it out and you as well are drunk trying to chase it through my 2 story townhouse!


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

When they get bigger they'll bring blood pretty fast. I've heard of them shaking their heads violently and ripping some skin







I'll stick with my Golden Gecko


----------



## Fossil32 (Jul 13, 2003)

Sorry i dont have any pics yet. i have some potted plants and sticks etc for him. ive had him bite me while tryin to move stuff in the tank and it scares you more than anything. he hasnt drawn blood but it feels like someone pinching really hard on your finger. I dont doubt that when he gets bigger that me may be able to do some damage though!


----------

